# Help - Review requested on Bosch Polishing Machine



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone here using Bosch GPO 12 CE Professional polishing machine?

Please provide your reviews as how easy or difficult it is for a newbie to start working on his own vehicles for removing small scratches, swirl marks etc?

Thanks


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I got one about ten months ago when I started and I think it's pretty good . fairly light weight , good speed range , speed adjustment wheel in ok position and it feels like a good quality tool that will last. Not as nice to hold or as quiet as a flex /festool but for the price I can live with that . 
Sorry it's not a proper review .


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Karl 

Do I need to keep anything in mind before buying this? For instance, any compatibility issues with the machine & pad? Or can I mount any pad on the machine? Do I need something like a pad holder? Do I get the pad holder along with the machine & do those holders fit in any type of pads?

Pardon if my questions sounds stupid, because, I'm quite new in this


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

hello,

i just bought bosch gpe 14 polisher and tried on 2010 civic. i think its a light machine and easy to use. i use virtus 433 polish(6/10 cutting)+cutting pad. after that i also apply glaze on hood on 750 rpm and i really enjoy it. i also use flex, crown flex, einhell, makita(a little bit), aeg(was broken and returned back).


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

kxlylmz said:


> i just bought bosch gpe 14...broken and returned back).


Thanks; how about the back plates? Do they supply it with the machine or should I buy it separately? How about fitting the different sizes of pads like 4", 6" & 8"? Would the back plate be of universal size or should I buy them separate? Can you throw some light on that please?


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

there is no plate in the packet. you should buy it separatly. m14 type backing plates fits the polisher. , use 75 mm plate+80-100 mm pads and 125 mm plate+150 mm pads.


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

kxlylmz said:


> there is no plate in the packet. you should buy it separatly. m14 type backing plates fits the polisher. , use 75 mm plate+80-100 mm pads and 125 mm plate+150 mm pads.


Appreciate to post some pics on this 

I'm complete newbie to this, sorry about the trouble


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Never posted a pic before so don't know if this will work but if it has you should see polisher with 125 and 75 mm backing plates with m14 thread which have Velcro on bottom to attach polishing pads to . The only thing you get in box is a D shape handle and attaching bolts if I remember correctly .


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Karl woods said:


> View attachment 26622
> 
> 
> Never posted a pic before so don't know if this will work but if it has you should see polisher with 125 and 75 mm backing plates with m14 thread which have Velcro on bottom to attach polishing pads to . The only thing you get in box is a D shape handle and attaching bolts if I remember correctly .


what is the difference between 12 CE and 14 CE?






here's an some video action. You could actually compare with the makita and dewalt polishers.


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll find out how the back plate holds the pads. Thanks for the pic Karl & the info kxlylmz


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

tzotzo said:


> what is the difference between 12 CE and 14 CE?
> 
> Sorry didn't know they did a 12 and 14 but looking at specs the 12 ce = 1250 w 14ce = 1400 w moter apart from that identical .


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

Aargee said:


> I'll find out how the back plate holds the pads. Thanks for the pic Karl & the info kxlylmz


just get together pad and plate


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

kxlylmz said:


> just get together pad and plate


So does that mean, I've to keep changing the pad & plate every time the pad goes dirty 

I was under the impression that the pads only needs to be changed every time & not the plate. Am I wrong?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Aargee said:


> So does that mean, I've to keep changing the pad & plate every time the pad goes dirty
> 
> I was under the impression that the pads only needs to be changed every time & not the plate. Am I wrong?


You are not wrong - only the pad needs to be changed. :thumb:

However, the backing plate shown in the photo above is too small for the pad being used. The backing plate should be a similar size to the velcro backing on the foam pad. 

Alan W


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

Any video or picture as how to attach the pads to plate? Do I need to buy the plate separate? Sorry for noob questions as I'm new to this


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Aargee said:


> Any video or picture as how to attach the pads to plate? Do I need to buy the plate separate? Sorry for noob questions as I'm new to this


The foam pads simply attach to the backing plate with Velcro and are easily pulled off and replaced when dirty etc.

The backing plate will be bought to suit the size of pads you will be using and only one will be required unless you are using different sizes of pads.

Alan W


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

So, I get this machine in my hand finally & these are the contents


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

I've few questions...

1. I used this polish Meguiar's Deep Crystal Polish on CBR 250R's tank. The result appeared (not sure though) good, but the machine left minor swirl marks  Is it the issue of...
a. Polish
b. Usage; I used the setting #1 on the machine (should I use higher RPM)
c. The pad?

2. Are these the standard set of accessories that I get or are there more that I should be looking to buy?

3. What is the long scale like black metal piece supplied? I couldn't find it being mentioned in the manual

4. I read about a lot of cutting, polishing, buffing pads on this forum. What might be a typical buffing pad that suits this machine or are all of the pads universal?

5. How to remove those swirl marks? Do I need to use different pad? If so, which one?

Appreciate help me understand the above. Thanks.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok if you used that wool mop then thats part of the problem they take a lot of practice to master.
Secondly the main cause for swirls /hologramming is Speed and YOU not breaking the polish down fully.
Do a search on you tube for rotary polishing a carbloads of videos up there to watch and pick up from.


----------

